

Exploratory Data Analysis at UN (Google+ Hangout on Air) Nov 10 2014 - conoratom
https://unite.un.org/techevents/eda

======
conoratom
On 10 November, the United Nations Office of Information and Communications
Technology (OICT) is pleased to present an event on Exploratory Data Analysis
(EDA) in honour of Dr. John Wilder Tukey who pioneered this technique. This
area of statistical research is used in almost all statistical reports. EDA
has been extended to theory and applications in Computer Science (AI and
Machine Learning), Data Journalism, and Data Science.

This is an online event that will be webcast through the Google Hangout at:
[https://plus.google.com/events/cj68mces4jggki4c7b4clvj7tak](https://plus.google.com/events/cj68mces4jggki4c7b4clvj7tak)

